# The latest incarnation of Cam's Coffee Bar



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

It's about high time I posted up a pic of how my little coffee corner of our kitchen looks these days.

I'm very fortunate that we have quite a big kitchen, at the back of which is a huge double cupboard in the under stairs area. One side has shelves so some time ago I sliced the door in front of the shelves in half, reinforced the shelving and created my coffee corner.

Over the last three years or so it's seen it's fair share of different machinery, but hopefully this lot will be here to stay.

Londinium L1 Luxe, Compak E10. Best coffee I've ever made.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

That grinder looks one hell of a beast !


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Very cool looking Cam! in particular the retro pics


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> That grinder looks one hell of a beast !


It's a lovely thing though

Now that I'm not single dosing and using the timer properly and in conjunction with an OE dosing funnel I'm really getting the best out of it. And it really looks the part in chrome with the barista lights


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

CamV6 said:


> Over the last three years or so it's seen it's fair share of different machinery, but hopefully this lot will be here to stay.
> 
> Londinium L1 Luxe, Compak E10. Best coffee I've ever made.


Sweet! Yes I can't imagine you'd ever be unhappy/bored with a setup like that.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Aye tue enough. I now know if my coffee isn't the best it's down to me, not the machinery for sure.

Means I can concentrate on technique etc and not keep wondering 'what if'


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

That was my thoughts. Go for a massive upgrade to dispel ideas about temperature stability and suchlike. (Not that the R58 is the pinnacle of pump machines but I couldn't go as far as Vesuvius territory). Trouble is, now I'm thinking 'what if' about grinders. Reckon you're all set though with an E10 - supposed to be really good with levers from what I heard.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks good Cam. Some serious retro signage, where did you source it all from from?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

The ceramic espresso sign top right came from fenwicks, the elektra machine sign is a genuine find off ebay for a fiver, the rest come from reproduction vintage sign sells either online or on eBay or at Camden market.

What I'd really like is genuine antique tin signs or other recent shop signs of known coffee brands but these are like hens teeth to find. You usually only find things like camp or Lyons coffee which are boring and over priced.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

CamV6 said:


> The ceramic espresso sign top right came from fenwicks, the elektra machine sign is a genuine find off ebay for a fiver, the rest come from reproduction vintage sign sells either online or on eBay or at Camden market.
> 
> What I'd really like is genuine antique tin signs or other recent shop signs of known coffee brands but these are like hens teeth to find. You usually only find things like camp or Lyons coffee which are boring and over priced.


The Cafe Nero in Cirencester has lots of these sort of signs on the walls. Reminds me of a mate who built a bar in his shed and stuck beer mats everywhere. He was always asking us to pick up any interesting ones from our travels.

Very shiny kit by the way


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Loving that shiny E10, goes a treat with the L1, think my red one would look a bit daft there!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't know, there's a fair bit of red trim knocking about and I have all red bar towels so it'd look good.

No, I don't want to swap though !


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

thats ok, i love my red theme!


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

CamV6 said:


> using the timer properly and in conjunction with an OE dosing funnel I'm really getting the best out of it.


Do you use a weight on top of the funnel?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nope, he is now using a hopper with plenty of beans in it


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Right!! I need a metal sign to hang up behind my machines once in place!!

The lady actually will approve totally of that as we already have others but I need a specific coffee related one now, reclamation yards, bric a brac and charity shops to be visited.....

Nice one Cam!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Tried all that. Hope you have more luck than I did !


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

No am using the metal mini hopper and using a weight on top of the beans. I may try out the proper small hopper that came with it soon


----------

